# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Детские сценарии, игровые блоки и песни от Аллы Евтодьевой >  Выпускные диски

## aichka

*Дорогие друзья! Предлагаю вам 4 авторских диска выпускных песен:

-"Первый бал выпускной"
- "Золотое Детство"
- "Прощаемся мы с детским садом"
- "Дом Детства"*

*В комплектах плюсы, минусы, ноты.
Диски высылаются ссылками в день оплаты на вашу электронную почту или в личку.*



*Краткий обзор диска*



*КРАТКОЕ ПРОСЛУШИВАНИЕ  ДИСКА*

 

*КРАТКИЙ ОБЗОР ПЕСЕН ДИСКА*
 

[/CENTER]

Краткое прослушивание диска :Vishenka 06: 
*
Запрещено к распространению в Интернете. 
Все авторские права защищены.*

*Стоимость комплекта каждого диска- 1500 рублей.
*

*Оплату можно производить:*
*- через пополнение карты тинькофф, номер: 5536  9137 9197 8550*

*-через карту сбербанка, номер: 4276 1609 8060 0903   

- через смс на номер 900, телефон: 961 125 9581*

Большая просьба: название заказанного диска писать НЕ в смс при оплате, а в письме на мою почту![/SIZE][/B][/COLOR][/B]

*После сообщения об оплате на адрес:* aichka@yandex.ru
*с указанием московского ВРЕМЕНИ ОПЛАТЫ и ИМЕНИ ОТПРАВИТЕЛЯ - чтобы не спутать ваш перевод с другим -* , *ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет в тот же день отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес.*

----------

galka56 (23.03.2016), nezabudka-8s (04.01.2018), Валентина Сысуева (22.03.2021), Иишка (10.03.2017), Татьяна_0483 (23.03.2017)

----------


## IIIRIIINA

Дорогая Аллочка Анатольевна! Книга ваша у меня есть, чему я несказанно рада, а теперь очень хочется диск. КАк это возможно? 
Я послушала только две песни - мой восторг неописать словами, Очень нравятся.
   С  П  А  С  И  Б    :Tender:  О  Б  О  Л  Ь  Ш  О  Е     :Tender:    П  Р  Е  О  Г  Р  О  М  Н  О  Е ! ! ! :Tender:

----------


## pero4ka

Здравствуйте Уважаемая Алла! У меня есть уже Ваши пособия, по почте. А как приобрести диск?

----------


## val_mv

Алла Анатольевна, поздравляю!  Творческих вам успехов. Ведь с вашей помощью нам интересней становится наша работа. еще раз огромное спасибо. Очень хочется поздравить вас цветами, но не умею вставлять картинки.

----------


## катя 98

Девочки!!!! Прыгаю до потолка!  Хвастаюсь перед всеми и оооочень горжусь за то что у меня теперь есть этот 
замечательнейший диск!!!!!!!:  :Yahoo: 
 Девочки! Это словами не передать.... :Tender: Настолько душевное исполнение,прекраснейшая фонограмма,а мелодия такая что аж слезы появляються...Слова настолько поэтичны и благозвучны с музыкой что просто тает сердце....И это чистая правда а не лесть,так как музыкант всегда слышит где золото а где подделка.И это чистое золото! :Ok: А дуэт? Какие молодцы дети,с таким сердцем исполнили... 
Я уверенна что если б Аллочка Анатольевна не была б сама золотым человеком,с огромной буквы Сердечной,Человечной, Доброй и Бескорысной то не смогла б сочинить и подарить миру и нам прежде всего таких изумительных песен!!!!! Девочки,я летаю от счастья и слушаю их уже 5 раз за сегодня .И верите?Каждый раз слышу что-то новое,чего ранее не заметила. Я просто поражена талантом и душой Аллы Анатольевны.Это ангел,сошедший с небес и дарящий всем добро,уверенность,оптимизм и радость!!!! Девочки,диск просто бесподобный,не пожалеете кто приобретет!!!! :flower: 
Вот нашла стихи которые как раз в точку про автора песен и этого самого замечательного раздела нашего форума:
 ВЫ ДАРИТЕ УМЕНИЯ И ЗНАНИЯ,
С КОТОРЫМИ К УСПЕХУ ПУТЬ ОТКРЫТ.
И В ЭТОМ НАСТОЯЩЕЕ ПРИЗВАНИЕ
И ИСТИННЫЙ ТАЛАНТ ВАШ СОСТОИТ...

СПАСИБО ВАМ ЗА ТО, ЧТО  МУЗЫКЕ ВЫ
ОТДАЛИ СИЛЫ, ОПЫТ, ДУШУ, ЗНАНИЯ
И ЧТО УЧЕНИКИ ОКРУЖЕНЫ
ЗАБОТОЙ ВАШЕЙ И ВНИМАНИЕМ...

СПАСИБО,ЧТО У ВАС ВСЕГДА СОВЕТ
И ДОБРАЯ УЛЫБКА ЕСТЬ В ЗАПАСЕ.
ЗДОРОВЬЯ ВАМ, ПРЕКРАСНЫХ ДОЛГИХ ЛЕТ,
БОЛЬШИХ УСПЕХОВ, РАДОСТИ И СЧАСТЬЯ!

ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ ПРИМИТЕ ПОЖЕЛАНИЯ,
ЧТОБ БЫЛО МНОГО ПЛОДОТВОРНЫХ ЛЕТ,
УДАЧИ ВАМ ВО ВСЕМ И ПРОЦВЕТАНИЯ,
ЗДОРОВЬЯ, СЧАСТЬЯ, ТВОРЧЕСКИХ ПОБЕД!!!

----------

galka56 (23.03.2016), Валентина Сысуева (22.03.2021)

----------


## nadyxa1

Клип прекрасный! Поздравляю с первым диском и желаю вам творческих успехов!!!

----------


## cwateewa

Спасибо большое за ваши чудные осенние и зимние  песни. Долго не заходила на форум и была приятно удивлена новым диском к выпуску. Хочется пожелать творчества и с нетерпением ждем диска с осенними песнями.

----------


## Ванчаева Юлия

Дорогая,Алла Анатольевна,хочу сказать ВАМ отдельное спасибо за ваши замечательные песни.Дети с большим удовольствием поют их и осенью и зимой и на выпускной.Песню "Новый год"(Детства мир) мы спели сначала на Новый год(несмотря на сложность),а потом она стала практически гимном детского сада и мы спели её все вместе со взрослыми на 50 летнем  Юбилее детского сада, и в конце выпускного праздника (конечно уже как "Детства мир"). Я придумала очень интересные перестроения и эта песня стала хитом у детей в этом году.И вот уже второй год подряд на выпускном песня "Детства первая ступенька"исполнялась солистами,а несколько пар танцевали вальс,родители плакали .Большое вам спасибо и дальнейших творческих успехов.А также большого человеческого счастья!!!!!

----------


## Angela_Kiev

Дорогая Аллочка! Благодарю  Вас, за столь чудесную музыку, которую вы пишете и приносите в массы для детей. В то время, когда о детях мало кто думает.  Музыка очень красивая, нежная! Низкий Вам поклон с Украины!)

----------


## чнз

Дорогая Алла Анатольевна! Поздравляю Вас с праздником Весны! Очень нравятся Ваши песни и всегда особенно удаются на праздниках! С нетерпением жду Ваш новый диск для выпуска, хочется больше включать Ваши замечательные 
песни в работу. Огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## Айгуль82

Добрый вечер!!!А как можно приобрести новый диск с выпускными песнями?

----------


## maksun79

Дорогая, Алла Анатольевна! Очень хочется приобрести выпускной диск, если можно то через пополнение счёта карты Visa Сбербанка России. Моя эл. почта. 
maksun79@mail.ru  Буду ждать номер карты, с уважением Юля.

----------


## aichka

Дорогие девочки! Потерпите немножко, очень скоро будут готовы последние выпускные песни в детском исполнении!

В МОЁМ исполнении- она давно уже записаны! Но я думаю, что в детском варианте они будут звучать логичнее и естественнее!

Ведь их можно взять и на песни, и на танцы, и на вход на выпускной.. поэтому плюсы в детском звучании, я думаю, предпочтительнее!

Как только будут готовы- сразу же напишу в теме и дам объявление!

А номер карточки  Visa СБ: *4276 8220 1186 1800*

СПАСИБО!

----------

Валентина Сысуева (22.03.2021), Иишка (10.03.2017)

----------


## tatyna-12159

Алла Анатольевна ждём с нетерпением, каждый день сюда заглядываю!!! Сегодня уже начала разучивать песню мама- воспитатель,  эта песня детям понравилась, с удовольствием начали её учить.  С уважением Татьяна.

----------


## людмила-45

Алла Анатольевна, спасибо вам за ваши песни к 8марта, и весенние песни!!! Они украсили мои праздники, низкий вам поклон от себя лично, и от моих детей.

----------


## rossiyanka

Добрый вечер,уважаемые коллеги! Готова сидеть до утра,слушая новые песни для выпускного бала Аллы Евтодьевой! Какое необыкновенно точное попадание в названии "Сокровищница Аллы Евтодьевой"!  Мы все мечтаем о чудесах,волшебстве,каких-то сверхъестественных способностях человека! Не надо "ходить за 3 моря"-чудеса рядом с нами! Нам с детства прививали любовь к Родине через восприятие родных просторов(только этот аспект рассматриваю) и,услышав первые аккорды первой песни в новом диске "Волшебная страна детства", вдруг перед глазами возникли образы и лесов,и полей,и березок...та самая природная широта,простор,легкость чувствуются в песне! Слушаю-слушаю и в песенке "Посмотрим друг другу в глаза" вдруг звучит аккордеон! Супер-находка! Я приобрела осенние,новогодние,мартовские песни и вот теперь выпускные!!! Хочу отметить интересную закономерность-песни богатые по содержанию так прекрасно быстро усваиваются детьми,что диву даешься! Дети со средним и ниже среднего уровня музыкального развития самостоятельно и быстро ориентируются в правильности,точности и красоте их исполнения! Песни звучащие  в современных ритмах,раскрепощают детей удивительным образом. Незримый Свет,Добро,Любовь,заложенные Аллочкой в этих песнях воспринимаются дошкольниками на "одном дыхании". Я уже начала разучивать "Расставание" и "Пришла пора прощаться",только припев дала песен и,о,Боже,мальчишки плачут и моргают,моргают... Сразу так прониклись смыслом песен-расставание,прощание...Начали их обнимать,ласкать,утешать.Девочки не сразу поняли,что произошло! На следующих занятиях "подплакивают" пол-группы))) Давным-давно администрация просила,чтобы на выпускном "присутствовали родительские слезы",но разве можно сравнивать те далекие песни дошколят с Аллочкиными? Столько ребятишек прошло через наши сердца! Очень хочется,чтобы они пронесли чувства,слезы,любовь,радость общения дошкольных лет через всю жизнь.Слова песен забудутся ими,а чувства,которые их сейчас переполняют,останутся! Выпускной пройдет! Да здравствует Новый Выпуск! Аллочка,спасибо Вам за Ваше Золотое Сердце!!! :Tender:  Огромное спасибо помощнице Аллочки-Машеньке Воиновой! Чудесный тембр голоса! Удачи,успехов ей!!!

----------


## ljydmila

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна! Спасибо вам за вашу замечательную музыку!

----------


## Vitolda

Завтра кончается март... В мае в этом году столько выходных! Значит нужно поскорее определиться с репертуаром для выпускного. А я все не могу... Слушаю эти 11 песен, и никак выбор свой не сделаю, с каждым днем сомневаюсь все больше и больше...
Хорошо, что о школе песня одна! Ее - задорную, ритмичную и заводную - уже с восторгом подхватили мои подготовишки!
Конечно же о детском саде спеть нужно! Радостную и жизнеутверждающую "Волшебную страну детства"! Или "Детский сад", веселую и озорную? А может быть обе, только "Детский сад" подарить ребятам помладше?
А еще? Наверное, "Прощайте. игрушки!"... В ней, словно вместе с детьми, стихи Барто выросли в поэтическую картинку - мягкую, нежную и печальную. 
А может быть "До свиданья, дошкольное детство"? Этой песней и с малышами, что в саду остаются попрощаться можно, и с теми несмышленышами, какими сами выпускники когда-то были... 
Или взять "Воспитатели наши любимые"? Как же не помочь детям выразить свою любовь к воспитателям, что и вправду вторыми мамами им стали!!! 
"Расставанье", "Детства первая ступенька", "Вот пришла пора прощаться", "Посмотрим друг другу в глаза"... На какой остановиться? Каждая по-своему донесет до ребячьих сердец и радость взросления, и печаль расставания, и ощущение ценности дружбы, и мысль об окончании жизненного этапа...
Хороши песни! И по содержанию, и по музыке! Настолько особенные, глубокие, совершенно нешаблонные и непримитивные, что удивляться не устаешь! С пониманием детской души и уважением к ней, разные - и по характеру, и по жанру, но одинаково наполненные теплом, чистотой и любовью!!!
Вот и выбрала... Хоть и попыталась почти вслух рассуждать, чтобы к какому-то решению прийти, но так и осталась в раздумьях...
Одно могу сказать абсолютно точно: любая из песен Аллы поможет детским душам стать красивее, добрее!!!

----------


## Татьяна Никандрова

Алла Анатольевна, я влюбилась в песню "Дошкольное детство"...Сегодня познакомила с ней детишек,и с первого прослушивания на припев они стали подпевать, девочки обнялись и покачивались в такт...планировала выучить припев и 1 куплет только, а они захотели до конца!! А "Детский сад" как весёленько звучит с фонограммой!! Спасибо за Ваши песенки! А от моих ребятишек Вам ПРИВЕТ!))

----------


## Terely

Я стала обладательницей нового выпускного диска  :Yahoo:  Какой же он ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЙ!!! Меня покорила песня "Посмотрим друг другу в глаза"  :Oj:  Не поймите неправильно, мне все песенки понравились, но некоторые я уже слышала в интернете, а эта песня видимо мне под настроение попалась - я в нее влюбилась. Хорошо, что у меня 2 выпускные группы, а то бы разорваться пришлось, так как все хочется петь  :Grin:  Спасибо большое за ваше творчество!

----------


## Note

доброї ночі. я знаю що є така гарна пісня на випускний про новачка, але не можу її знайти. допоможіть будб ласка

----------


## aichka

> доброї ночі. я знаю що є така гарна пісня на випускний про новачка, але не можу її знайти. допоможіть будб ласка


Уточните, пожалуйста, о какой песне речь? Хоть несколько фраз из неё...

----------

Иишка (10.03.2017)

----------


## Tasya30

как можно приобтести ваш диск на выпускной, я из украины?

----------


## aichka

Здравствуйте, Tasya30! Спасибо вам за интерес к моему материалу!

Мне будет очень приятно, если вы захотите приобрести книги или диски моих песен, тем более, что  замечательная Валечка Муза их великолепно переводит на украинский язык!

По поводу оплаты-с удовольствием вам всё объясню!
*

С Украины, Белоруссии и стран ближнего зарубежья оплачивать можно несколькими способами:*

1. По почте - высылаете обычный перевод ( причём, посылаете в гривнах, а я получу уже в рублях - на почте пересчитают) Если вам удобнее посылать по почте- я дам вам свой адрес.



2.И ещё можно переводить деньги* с пластиковой карточки - на мою карточку через Приват- банк, ( или банк, к которому у вас прикреплена ваша пластиковая карта), просто нужно подключить и открыть там услугу он- лайн перевода ( услуга бесплатная)*


Но эти подробности вам сообщат в банке.

Номер моей карточки* Visa СБ: 4276 8220 1186 1800*

*После оплаты- обязательно напишите мне в личку или по электронке - и я тут же вышлю вам ссылки на интересующий вас материал!*


Если что -то непонятно- пишите, обязательно отвечу!

----------

Иишка (10.03.2017)

----------


## лилич

Желаю творческих успехов!

----------


## aichka

*Песни из выпускного диска "Прощаемся мы с детским садом"*

*До свиданья, дошкольное Детство...*




*Детства первая ступенька*

----------

Иишка (10.03.2017)

----------


## вера денисенко

творческих вам успехов))) с удовольствием слушаю ваши песни)))

----------


## olesya6971

Добрый день Алла Анатольевна! У меня есть ваш первый диск к выпускному, хотелось приобрести новые песни. А можно оплатить с карты сбербанк виза электронный?Удачи в творчестве! Всегда наслаждаюсь вашими песнями!

----------


## aichka

Спасибо вам, Олеся, за добрые слова! Буду очень рада, если мои новые песни тоже понравятся вам!

С уважением Алла.

----------

Иишка (10.03.2017)

----------


## Yuliya29

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна! Спасибо вам за вашу замечательную музыку!

С удовольствием работаю с Вашими песенками и видео.

----------


## Лебедева Анастасия

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна! Получила ваши диски. Замечательные песни. Завтра же уже начну разучивать с детьми. Огромное вам спасибо и благодарность за такую музыку. Желаю вам творческих процветаний!!!

----------

aichka (14.02.2016)

----------


## tusy_87

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна! Хотела узнать как можно приобрести фонограмму песни "До свиданья дошкольное детство". Заранее спасибо.

----------


## aichka

> Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна! Хотела узнать как можно приобрести фонограмму песни "До свиданья дошкольное детство". Заранее спасибо.


Извините, пожалуйста, но по условиям договора и соглашения со студией звукозаписи, я не имею юридического права распространять песни из дисков по одной, в розницу, а только целым диском!

Познакомиться с содержанием каждого диска и прослушать краткое звучание каждой песни можно здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=390 

С уважением Алла.

----------

galka56 (23.03.2016), Иишка (10.03.2017)

----------


## Rimma Gricenko

Алла Анатольевна! Здравствуйте! Познакомилась с Вашим творчеством недавно, на страницах замечательного журнала "Музыкальный Оливье". Очень нравятся Ваши песенки детям. Желаю творческого вдохновения, удачи! Ваше творчество очень помогает нам (всем, кто работает с детками) в работе.

----------

aichka (14.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

*"Танец малышей с выпускниками"*

*из диска "Дом Детства"*

----------

Valenta (20.02.2016), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (22.02.2016), Иишка (10.03.2017), Марина Сухарева (20.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

*"Лучший садик наш"* 
*
Клип к песне- Ирочки Бариновой*  :Tender:

----------

Valenta (20.02.2016), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (22.02.2016), Иишка (10.03.2017), Марина Сухарева (20.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

*"Дорожка в садик"*
*
Клип к песне- Ирочки Бариновой*  :Ok:

----------

Valenta (20.02.2016), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (22.02.2016), Иишка (10.03.2017), Марина Сухарева (20.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

*"Дом Детства"*

----------

galka56 (23.03.2016), Valenta (20.02.2016), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (22.02.2016), Иишка (10.03.2017), Марина Сухарева (20.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

*"Воспитатели любимые мои"* *из диска "Дом Детства"*

----------

Valenta (20.02.2016), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (22.02.2016), Иишка (10.03.2017), Марина Сухарева (20.02.2016)

----------


## ttanya

> "Дом Детства"





> "Воспитатели любимые мои" из диска "Дом Детства"


_Алла Анатольевна! Спасибо за такие прекрасные, просто великолепные песни!!! Одна лучше другой!!! Действительно, как можно сделать выбор, когда и с прежних выпускных дисках ещё не все песни спеты? И снова такая красота!!! Одна прекрасней другой!!! Мелодия, текст да ещё и исполнение!!!  СПАСИБО!!! Аллочка, дорогая-Вы ТАЛАНТИЩЕ!!!_
R.S.Эх, как жаль, что в этом году у меня нет выпускной группы...

----------


## aichka

*Песня "Вальс выпускной" из диска "Дом Детства"*

----------

Vitolda (22.02.2016), Иишка (10.03.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"Финальная песня / с шарами/*

----------

galka56 (23.03.2016), Vitolda (22.02.2016), Анжелика В (20.03.2017), Иишка (10.03.2017)

----------


## Affection

Дорогая и любимая Алла Анатольевна!!! Хочу сказать Вам много-много благодарственных слов за Ваши песни!!!! Огромное спасибо!!! На выпускном празднике этого года мы пели "Дорожку в садик" и "Финальную" из нового Вашего диска . Так же прозвучала песня " Дом детства"... Как мне и детям всё нравится!!!! Воспитатели сначала ворчали, что в "Финальной" сложные слова, что слов много ( я не стала делить, как в Вашем видео, на фразы), Но... дети спокойно, повествовательно пели.... Звучало очень трогательно...
А заходили в зал мои выпускники под "Детства мир". Шикарная песня !!! Дети подпевали... Движения сама музыка подсказывает. Очень лирично и красиво!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Милая Аллочка! Хочу поблагодарить тебя за песню "Вот пришла пора прощаться", мои выпускники вчера танцевали под неё вальс. Этим номером завершался праздник, родители и сотрудники были невероятно тронуты, очень благодарили и особенно отметили этот вальс. Какие в нём проникновенные слова и музыка, никого не оставляют равнодушными! А уж как дети стараются, прямо маленькие дамы и кавалеры, так приятно на них смотреть!
Спасибо, Аллочка, за твой талант и чудесные песни, проникающих в самое сердце! Дальнейших тебе успехов, дорогая!*

[img]http://*********ru/9934323.gif[/img]

----------


## Елена Эрнст

*Аллочка Анатольевна! В пятницу прошел выпускной и у нас. И мы тоже не обошлись без Ваших замечательных песен!
Под Вашу песню "Детства мир" был вход+танцевальная композиция. Получилось как прощание с дошкольным детством. Очень трогательно!
А еще пели песню "Лучший садик наш "! И - ПЕЛИ!!!!!!!!!! 
Еще во время репетиций одна моя выпускница предложила - а давайте у нас мальчики будут спрашивать "Лучший садик наш?", а мы будем отвечать - да!" Я не лукавлю - девчуля у меня была и в самом деле ТАЛАНТ! Мы сделали именно так - сначала спрашивали мальчики девочек, а потом - наоборот. Получилось очень красиво.
Замечательная песня! Мне потом заведующая сказала - так было приятно слушать именно эту песню, что она была не просто про сад-воспитатели, а про сад - весь детский сад... Оказывается, не хватало такой песни - общей, в которой упоминалось бы как общее "ДЕТСКИЙ САД"!!!
СПАСИБО Вам и от имени всего нашего детского сада*

----------


## aichka

*Спасибо большое, девочки, мне очень и очень приятно - даже трудно выразить словами степень благодарности за то, что вы поете с детьми мои песни, за то, что детям они нравятся! 

Я очень рада, что ваши выпускные вечера прошли замечательно, и что мои мелодии звучали в ваших красивых залах!*

[img]http://*********ru/9901270.gif[/img]




> Оказывается, не хватало такой песни - общей, в которой упоминалось бы как общее "ДЕТСКИЙ САД"!!!


Да, Леночка, на самом деле, общих песен о садике не так много - всё больше прощальная тематика, но я стараюсь  эту тему не упустить в выпускных дисках, и если в диске "Дом Детства" такие песни- "Лучший садик наш" и "Дом Детства", а в диске "Прощаемся мы с детским садом" - тоже есть песни о детсаде: "Волшебная страна Детства" и "Детский сад". :Aga: 




> Алла Анатольевна! Очень-очень нравятся ваши песни. Сейчас, накануне выпускных, просто засыпаю и просыпаюсь, напевая "Воспитатели любимые мои".


Спасибо , Танечка, за выбор песни о воспитателях с диска "Дом Детства", очень признательна!

А вот как песню о воспитателях *"Воспитатели наши любимые" с диска "Прощаемся мы с детским садом"* оригинально исполнители *дети Елены Смирновой из Нижегородской области.
*
Спасибо ей больше за такое красивую трактовку и исполнение, и за уважительное отношение, через песню, детей к своим воспитателям. :Ok: 

[img]http://*********ru/9912534.gif[/img]

----------


## LER

> *Спасибо большое, девочки, мне очень и очень приятно - даже трудно выразить словами степень благодарности за то, что вы поете с детьми мои песни, за то, что детям они нравятся! 
> 
> Я очень рада, что ваши выпускные вечера прошли замечательно, и что мои мелодии звучали в ваших красивых залах!*
> 
> [img]http://*********ru/9901270.gif[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> Да, Леночка, на самом деле, общих песен о садике не так много - всё больше прощальная тематика, но я стараюсь  эту тему не упустить в выпускных дисках, и если в диске "Дом Детства"  такая песня- "Лучший садик наш", то в диске "Прощаемся мы с детским садом" - тоже есть песни о детсаде: "Волшебная страна Детства" и "Детский сад".
> ...


*Спасибо вам Алла Анатольевна за вашу оценку моего номера .На ваших песнях растут мои ребятишки.*

----------


## Ларонька

БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО АЛЛА АНАТОЛЬЕВНА ЗА ВАШЕ ТВОРЧЕСТВО!!!!!Семь лет я с детьми пою на каждом празднике ваши замечательные песни!И выпускные песни были все из нового диска "Дом Детства"! Дети   всегда  поют с большим удовольствием! Родителям и сотрудникам нравятся ваши песни!СПАСИБО ВАМ!!!

----------


## Vitolda

Все еще до конца не верится, что выпускной позади!!!

И опять - с самого начала и до конца чувствовалось в нем Аллино присутствие! ТАК за многое хочется *СПАСИБО* сказать! И за вход под "Ромашковое поле", к которому старались приблизиться.. И за польку "Прятки", которая и у нас смотрелась так легко, что только я и дети знали, сколько трудов стоило добиться этой легкости! И за идею общего выпускного вальса и объяснения КАК научить детей танцевать, которые позволяют мне не бояться браться за этот красивейший танец!

Но самое большое *СПАСИБО* - за ПЕСНИ!!! Песни, которые позволяют раскрыть весь спектр тем выпускного праздника, всю гамму мыслей и чувств!

Прозвучали в моей саду яркая, радостная "Волшебная страна детства" и позитивная "Песня о школе", теплая, добрая "Песня воспитателей"... Про танец малышей с выпускниками заведующая сказала - "Какая замечательная лирическая страничка получилась!" А разучивая "Дорожку в садик" вдруг ярко зазвучали голоса тех мальчишек, которые незаметными были раньше! Именно они и стали солистами!

И совершенно особое, просто необъятное *СПАСИБО* хочу сказать за "Финальную" песню! Именно она дошла до сердечка каждого ребенка! Вроде бы не грустная песня.. Скорее, торжественная! Но уже во время знакомства с ней потекли слезы у Насти и Маши, покраснели глаза у Димы и Егора.. Каждый день разучивания заканчивался рыданиями и я моя одежда просто промокала от детских слез... Был даже момент, когда думала, что реакция ребят уж слишком бурная... А потом по Аллиному образцу разделили песню на строчки. И кроме всего прочего у ребят появилась ответственность за то, чтобы строчка каждой пары прозвучала! Слезы пропали, но остались чувства в лицах, глазах, интонациях... А на самом выпускном сохранилась и ответственность, и серьезность, и торжественность, и лиричность.. и снова пришли слезы! Причем у тех ребят, которые вполне спокойными были раньше.. Слезы, которые не мешали петь! Просто теперь и до их сердечек дошли тепло и благодарность!

*Спасибо за песни, которые помогают растить детские души!!!*

----------


## elen82

Описать не могу, до чего же люблю ваши песни и дети в группах поют а- капелла, сами, без меня. На выпуск брала сразу 3 ваших песни: "Воспитатели наши любимые", "Танец малышей и выпускников" и делала танец на песню "Расставание", дети плакали навзрыд, родители и воспитатели тоже. А одна из воспитательниц подошла ко мне и спросила, где я беру такие эксклюзивные вещи, которые она никогда не слышала, хотя любительница посидеть в интернете и в курсе всяких новинок. Дала самую высокую оценку вашему творчеству, понравилась ей аранжировка, что разные муз. инструменты звучат, очень "красочно" все. Сказала ей, кто автор, где приобрести, если пожелает. Родители интересовались тоже. Даже парень - оператор, который снимал утренник, сказал, что какое -то все свежее звучало, что он во многих садах снимает, многие песни на слуху, а этих не слышал никогда и очень они ему запомнились и понравились, даже в голове крутится бесконечно, так и хочется ее спеть, хотя вообщем-то он к музыке никакого отношения не имеет. Еще раз большое спасибо!!!

----------


## Анна Краус

*Спасибо, Алла Анатольевна, за ваш труд. Собираю потихоньку ваши диски. В этом году мы пекли с малышами пирожки для мамы А мамы-воспитатели рыдали на выпускном под вашу песню. Пользуюсь с удовольствием вашим пособием.* 

[img]http://*********ru/10037471.gif[/img]

----------


## Елена Эрнст

*Аллочка Анатольевна! Спасибо Вам за Ваш талант! За Ваши песни!!!!!*

----------


## aichka

Леночка, огромное спасибо за видео! 

Так замечательно, чисто спели ребятки! Мне ТАК приятно! :Yes4: 

Очень радуюсь, когда вижу и слышу свои песни в исполнении ребят других детских садов - значит всё не зря! И так приятно, когда песни звучат культурно, чисто, эмоционально и выразительно, с прочувствованием текста и музыки! :Tender: 

Спасибо, Леночка! Моя благодарность и признательность твоим выпускникам! :Ok: 

[img]http://*********ru/10371465.jpg[/img]

----------


## Иишка

Уважаемая Алла! Ваша песня "Детства первая ступенька" звучала на выпускном в этом году нежно и проникновенно, а на последние слова "помни нас" родители заплакали! Спасибо Вам за песню!

----------


## Татьяна Потапова

Алла, огромное спасибо за диск Дом детства. Замечательные песни. А в танец малышей с выпускниками просто влюбилась! Обязательно воспользуюсь при подготовке к выпускному утреннику. Спасибо за Ваш труд!!!!! Творческих успехов!!!!! С уважением Татьяна.

----------


## Татьяна Потапова

Алла, огромное спасибо за диск Дом детства. Замечательные песни. А в танец малышей с выпускниками просто влюбилась! Обязательно воспользуюсь при подготовке к выпускному утреннику. Спасибо за Ваш труд!!!!! Творческих успехов!!!!! С уважением Татьяна.

----------

aichka (26.02.2017), Vitolda (25.02.2017)

----------


## aichka

*Вход на выпускной "Детства мир"*

----------


## aichka

*"Поздравление выпускников" / ср гр/*

В диске "Дом Детства" есть 2 варианта поздравления выпускников- малышами и средней группой. 
В прошлом году у меня не было малышей, поэтому здесь поздравляют детки средней группы. 
В этом году возьму вторую песенку- для малышей.

----------


## aichka

*"Воспитатели наши любимые"*

----------


## aichka

*"Прощальная песня воспитателей"*

Родители обрыдались...

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> *"Прощальная песня воспитателей"*
> 
> Родители обрыдались...


Аллочка, тут и самой бы не обрыдаться. Я эту песню уже давненько "присмотрела"-приберегла именно для теперешнего выпуска - нежного и доброго, ласкового. И воспитатели - подстать!
Спасибо, Аллочка, за такие песни!

----------


## aichka

> Аллочка, тут и самой бы не обрыдаться.


Это точно, Ленок... сами еле сдерживали слезы- и то, потому что допеть нужно было... и, всё- таки, репетировали несколько раз взрослые, потому держались, чтобы не зареветь- как могли.. а первые попытки спеть- когда собирались в сончас воспитатели, заведующая, методист, психолог, логопед, тифлопедагог, преподаватели физо, изо... заканчивались комом в горле и слезами... получилось, правда, очень трогательно.. :Thank You: 




> И воспитатели - подстать!


И тут ты права... не каждому воспитателю хочется давать такую песню.... у меня в диске "Песни для самых-самых" есть песня "Призвание"- у меня самой от неё мурашки бегают... но на этот выпуск я её не дам- воспитатели не те.... зато на следующий- обязательно, там воспитатели будут достойны такой признательности...

----------


## Vitolda

Еще разок пересмотрела последние выпускные видео в этой теме! Ну сказать, что удовольствие получила - ничего не сказать!!! И восторг, и умиление, и минутки счастья от чистого выразительного пения и выпускников, и пришедших в гости малышей, от красивых движений, гордой осанки и сияющих глаз! И интерес - понять, как исполнение своих песен видит автор! И совершенно понятное желание попытаться повторить целиком или перенять какие-то детали, подхватить замеченные нюансы и секреты.. 

Знала об этом и раньше.. Но теперь еще яснее поняла: как же широко охватывают песни Аллиных дисков выпускной в детском саду! Не только по тематике, но и по адресности! Ведь песни в дисках не только для выпускников! Никого не обделила вниманием - ни малышей, да еще и разного возраста, что в гости на праздник придут, ни взрослых - воспитателей и родителей! И для них, о них поется, и они свою душу в песню вложить могут! 

*СПАСИБО снова и снова!!!*

----------


## aichka

*Спасибо тебе огромное, Ирочка!

И за добрые, от души, слова, и за то, что замечаешь все мои задумки, и за твои чувства, за мысли, а уж за твои клипы, за твою душу, вложенную в песни - за это невозможно найти достойной благодарности, и за все свои человеческие качества, без которых не было бы твоих творений и твоей поддержки!

СПАСИБО!!!!!*

----------


## Ремзия

> Знала об этом и раньше.. Но теперь еще яснее поняла: как же широко охватывают песни Аллиных дисков выпускной в детском саду! Не только по тематике, но и по адресности! Ведь песни в дисках не только для выпускников! Никого не обделила вниманием - ни малышей, да еще и разного возраста, что в гости на праздник придут, ни взрослых - воспитателей и родителей! И для них, о них поется, и они свою душу в песню вложить могут! 
> 
> *СПАСИБО снова и снова!!!*


Дорогая Алла Анатольевна! Я присоединяюсь к выше сказанным словам. Долгожданный диск "Дом Детства" теперь и у меня есть. Удивительно, но Вы продумываете всё до мелочей. Без Вашего внимания не остается ни один. Есть песни выпускникам, воспитателям, малышам, даже благодарность от родителей. Так получилось, что на Ваших песнях незаметно подросли и выросли детишки.  А начали с простого, с Ваших "изюминок" - распевок. Так незаметно игровая форма перешла  в любовь к Вашим песням, которые звучали на всех утренниках. Поэтому прощальный утренник в детском саду мы проведем тоже с Вашими песнями. Большое спасибо за такое трепетное отношение, за песни, в которые Вы вложили всю свою душу и любовь! Творческих Вам успехов!!!

----------


## Света82

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна! Когда я впервые увидела в теме "Учимся танцевать играя-2" выход на выпускной "Детства мир" я поняла, что хочу, чтобы мои дети в этом году непременно выходили на выпускной под эту песню. Посоветовалась со своими воспитателями, показала в ютубе, им тоже очень понравился этот танец. Поэтому спасибо Вам огромное, за Ваши песни, за ваши диски. Это уже 3 диск, который я преобретаю у вас. Все Ваши песни очень нравятся детям, они часто подпевают на праздниках, когда танцуют. Вот теперь и выпускные диски у нас тоже есть. Алла Анатольевна, спасибо Вам за ваши изюминки, прекрасные танцы, находки, новые движения. Не уверена, что у моих детей получится так же эммоционально, так же красиво и эллегантно, но мы будем стараться!

----------


## Анжелика В

Алла Анатольевна, вы талантище! Спасибо за творчество, возможность прикоснуться к нему.  С огромным удовольствием и дети, и взрослые исполняют ваши песни - мелодичные, душевные,  трогающие сердце. Вдохновения вам и благодарности почитателей.

----------


## лариса61

Дорогая Аллочка Анатольевна! Спасибо большое за ваш добрый и искренний талант! 
Ваши песенки поются с большим удовольствием, запоминаются на одном дыхании. Только с таким сердцем как у  Вас, можно написать такие замечательные песенки! Действительно, когда встаёт вопрос, что мы будем учить с детьми для любого праздника, то хочется и эту, и эту, и эту.... очень трудно остановиться на какой-то определённой песне, уж очень они все нарядные, причесаны, привлекательны. Спасибо большое за ваш творчество!

----------


## Goncharenko

Алла Анатольевна! Я очень рада,что приобрела Ваш диск "Прощаемся мы с детским садом"! Какие замечательные и душевные песенки! Моим воспитанникам они очень понравились, они с удовольствием их поют, готовясь к выпускному празднику. Спасибо!

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Аллочка, закончились выпускные....... Дисков с выпускных, к сожалению, не будет. Но есть моя запись на телефон. Это только репетиция (еще и зал "в процессе оформления"). Но все равно - очень хочется поделиться! Детям (самое главное - ИМ!!) очень понравилась песня! Учится очень легко! И такая она ЧУДЕСНАЯ!!!
СПАСИБО, АЛЛОЧКА!!!!
https://youtu.be/m9ON66j5cD0

----------


## aichka

> Но все равно - очень хочется поделиться! Детям (самое главное - ИМ!!) очень понравилась песня! Учится очень легко! И такая она ЧУДЕСНАЯ!!!
> СПАСИБО, АЛЛОЧКА!!!!
> https://youtu.be/m9ON66j5cD0


Леночка! Как классно!!! Молодцы ребята! И спели здорово - чистенько и выразительно, и с такой отлично ритмической подтанцовкой, так заводно!

И без нарядных платьев смотрится красиво и слаженно, а уж в выпускных нарядах- представляю! :Tender: 

Спасибо тебе и твоим ребяткам за выбор песни и за такое замечательное выступление с настроением, и за задумку твою! :Ok: 

Мне очень понравилось! СПАСИБО!!! Как приятно! :Vishenka 05: 

Вложение 84712

----------


## LER

АЛЛА АНАТОЛЬЕВНА СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ ВАМ ЗА ВАШИ ПЕСНИ!
В ЭТОМ ГОДУ Я ВЗЯЛА ПЕСНЮ ИЗ АЛЬБОМА "ДОМ ДЕТСТВА" -"БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ ОТ РОДИТЕЛЕЙ" ДЛЯ СВОИХ МАМОЧЕК, ОНИ С УДОВОЛЬСТВИЕМ СОГЛАСИЛИСЬ. 
ОЧЕНЬ ПЕРЕЖИВАЛИ ИСПОЛНЯЯ АВТОРСКУЮ ПЕСНЮ,ДУМАЮ ЧТО ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ. 
СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ ЗА ВАШЕ ТВОРЧЕСТВО!

----------


## aichka

Спасибо большое, Леночка!
 Замечательный номер получился!

Так приятно, что родители спели так прочувствованно, без бумажек- подсказок, от души!
Спели очень красиво!

Спасибо тебе за множество видео с моими песнями, которые ты превращаешь в такие красивые концертные номера! 

Для меня это очень трогательно, приятно и лестно!

Спасибо тебе за выбор моих песен и твоим замечательным воспитателям, родителям и детям за такие красивые выступления!

Вложение 84906

----------


## МарСух

Дорогая Алла Анатольевна, спасибо Вам за Ваше творчество и эти слезы детей и взрослых!.  
https://youtu.be/okY-5U5_UcQ 
https://youtu.be/-qt7chGgD1M

----------


## aichka

Ой, Мариночка, урааа! И меня растрогала до слёз... спасибо огромное тебе! 

И твоей чудесной девочке- солистке, и воспитателям!

Как замечательно спели! Спасибо, спасибо, спасибо!!!!

Как же приятно! Невозможно смотреть без умиления, очень трогательно!!!! Спасибо за такой подарок!!!

Вложение 86299

----------


## aichka

Дорогие друзья!

Предлагаю вашему вниманию новый, третий выпускной диск, под названием  *"Золотое Детство"*.

Диск включает в себя песни о детском саде, благодарные песни воспитателям - причем в зависимости от личности самих воспитателей - песни и общие, и более личные - воспитателям, которые, на самом деле, вкладывали душу в воспитание,  кого можно назвать ангелами-хранителями детей...

Вы услышите песни- обращение, прощание с малышами и традиционный танец с малышами, а также вальс- танец с педагогами - не только с воспитателями, но и со всеми теми, кто занимался с детьми! 

И всем - от врача, кладовщика, повара- до методиста и заведующей - дети говорят спасибо в песне "Спасибо всем"!  

Дети прощаются с любимой игрушкой, отпускают Шарик Детства, машут "до свиданья" Кораблику Детства"...

Буду рада, если вы найдете здесь песни на любой вкус и к любому выпускному сценарию.

*В диске плюсы, минусы и ноты песен.*

*Диск высылается в день оплаты ссылками на вашу электронную почту или в личку.*



*КРАТКОЕ ПРОСЛУШИВАНИЕ  ДИСКА*

----------

nezabudka-8s (04.01.2018)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Предлагаю вашему вниманию новый, третий выпускной диск, под названием  *"Золотое Детство"*.


*Аллочка, послушала краткий обзор диска. Какой же шикарный и поистине золотой диск получился! Одна песня лучше другой, даже не знаю, какую выделить! Каждая песня по-своему хороша и гармонично впишется в канву любого выпускного вечера в детском саду! Настолько искренние тексты и сразу запоминающие мелодии, что с уверенностью можно сказать, они придутся по душе и детям, и взрослым! 
Аллусь, поздравляю с рождением твоего очередного музыкального ребёночка! Он красавчик!*

----------

aichka (04.01.2018), Vitolda (04.01.2018)

----------


## Леонушка

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна!Только что получила Ваш новый диск "Золотое детство".Прослушав его я поняла, что это новая интересная книга, которая захватывает своим содержанием. Прямо захватывает дух как всё замечательно!!!! Как и прежде все песни мелодичны, просты в исполнении.Я очень рада, что теперь на выпускном празднике мои дошколята будут исполнять Ваши новые песни.Вы простой, душевный человек,поэтому с такой любовью и добротой пишите нам свои новые песни.Удачи Вам и больших творческих успехов.
А ещё я хочу пожелать огромного-огромного здоровья!!!!              
Радуйте нас своими песнями!!!!

----------


## aichka



----------

Ольга Федоровна (18.03.2019)

----------


## aichka



----------

Ольга Федоровна (18.03.2019)

----------


## aichka

Детки младшей группы провожают выпускников этой песенкой :Tender:

----------

Ольга Федоровна (18.03.2019)

----------


## aichka

Выпускники отвечают малышам своей песенкой- прощанием:

----------

Ольга Федоровна (18.03.2019)

----------


## aichka

Давно хотела сочинить песню- прощание с игрушками- упоминая персонажей стихов Агнии Барто- зайчика, оставленного под дождем хозяйкой , мишки, которого уронила на пол и пришили лапу, тем более, что в младшей группе с этими ребятами был такой осенний утренник- с этими игрушками... вот и сочинила, и решила этих зверят- зайчика и мишку- оживить, чтобы их в танце изобразили сами малыши, и вот какое получилось "Прощание с игрушками" :Tender:

----------

Ольга Федоровна (18.03.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Слушала песни *"Золотого детства"*, и мысли попутно стали появляться - КАК можно песни обыграть, скомпоновать в сюжете утренников между собой и с другими песнями. Причем разные такие  кусочки праздников в голове появляются, для разных сценариев.. на несколько лет вперед значит.. 
Вот в этом году у меня было желание выпуск в виде плавания на кораблике сделать.. И мысль пришла - начать с входа с корабликами,  а в конце прощальный проход сделать под "Кораблик детства"  -  взять снова эти кораблики в руки, с ними пройти перед всеми -  и выстроить вдоль центральной стены. А с малышами - на острове малышей прощаться - и спеть и потанцевать, и все это с песнями диска. И еще блок с воспитателями, где песня для них - пока не решила какая- и вальс с педагогами... и еще много всяких мыслей... *ВСЁ* очень нужно!!! Если не в этом мае, то потом, но *КАЖДАЯ* песня *ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО* зазвучит в моем саду!!! 

*СПАСИБО!!! БОЛЬШУЩЕЕ!!!*

----------

aichka (20.03.2019)

----------


## aichka

> Дорогая Алла Анатольевна, спасибо Вам за Ваше творчество и эти слезы детей и взрослых!. 
> https://youtu.be/okY-5U5_UcQ


Мариночка, ещё раз большое тебе спасибо за такое трепетное исполнение моей песни твоей чудесной девочкой, и хоть эта песня из весеннего диска "Песни для самых-самых", мои детки её пели сейчас на весеннем празднике,но она очень органично могла бы звучать и на выпускном утреннике, может быть, кто-то захочет её использовать именно на выпуске- благодарность детей в понимании профессии воспитателя...

----------

nezabudka-8s (18.03.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

> благодарность детей в понимании профессии воспитателя...


 Эта песня вызвала бурю в моей душе сразу, как только услышала ее в исполнении Юли Бондарь. Но СТОЛЬКО мурашек вызвало вот это детское исполнение!!!!!!!!!!! Даже не знаю, ЧТО больше удивляет, потрясает - сама песня или ПЕНИЕ - чистейшее, нежнейшее, глубоко сердечками прочувствованное. Достойных слов не найду... Послушала уже несколько раз - а мурашки все бегут и бегут! Для меня это высший показатель качества!
*БРАВО!!!!!*
*И СПАСИБО за песню!!!!!!!!!*

----------

aichka (20.03.2019), nezabudka-8s (18.03.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Лишь только услышала песню *"Кораблик детства" Аллы Евтодьевой из диска "Золотое детство"*  - так сразу и решила, что в этом году на выпускном мы поплывем!!! 

Песня просто чудо! Нежная, с печалью прощания с садиком и дошкольным детством. Мелодия - красивейшая!!! А текст дает толчок развитию образного мышления. Мои ребята хорошо поняли все и про "причал любимый детства", и про капитана, что терпеливо ждал их на этом причале, и про "пристань Школа"... и про так красиво оформленную главную мысль: закончился период беззаботного детства - уплыл дошкольный маленький кораблик!

Услышала песню - и твердо решила, что прозвучит она в этом году в моем зале!!! А вот в каком виде-довольно долго решала... Сначала хотела, чтобы это был просто финальный проход.. с корабликами, которые ребята выстроят вдоль центральной стены и попрощаются с ними... Но так хороша песня, что просто ОЧЕНЬ захотелось спеть!!! В результате- сочетать будем и то и другое!Песню- ПОЕМ! а на проигрыш и заключение - отпускаем свои кораблики, с  которыми зашли в зал на праздник. 

И сопровождать это будет мой клип:

*Кораблик детства*




*СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНЮ!!!*

----------

aichka (20.03.2019), krinka (19.03.2019), Валентина Сысуева (22.03.2021), Ольга Федоровна (18.03.2019)

----------


## Veshylllka

Большое вам спасибо за ваши песни и ваш талант!!

----------

aichka (20.03.2019), Vitolda (20.03.2019)

----------


## Ольга Федоровна

Аллочка! Сегодня весь день слушала ваши выпускные песни... сама с собой... Сначала скоренько, фрагментарно. Затем основательно, несколько раз одну и ту же. Наслаждалась! 
Возникла мысль (печальная :Blush2: ): как жаль, что нельзя их сразу ВСЕ вставить в ОДИН утренник!!!

Спасибо большое за такие чудесные тексты, за такие мелодии!

----------

aichka (20.03.2019), nezabudka-8s (18.03.2019), Vitolda (20.03.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

В конце марта уже вовсю мысли о предстоящем выпускном в голове! Обдумывание общей идеи, деталей и репертуара предстоящего праздника... И, неизбежно, воспоминания о выпусках прошедших...

Прощальная *"Песня воспитателей"*  из диска *"Дом детства"* дважды звучала в стенах нашего детского сада. Первый раз  взрослых было 5

 Вложение 94454
А на следующий год участвовать в таком трепетном прощальном номере захотели все педагоги, включая заместителя заведующей, которые с ребятами работали. Вот что у нас получилось:




*СПАСИБО* за чудесную песню!!! Равнодушных не было ни среди поющих, ни среди зрителей! Песня помогла нам, взрослым, почувствовать себя еще ближе к детям, а детям - ощутить нашу к ним любовь!

И еще одну песню прошлогоднего выпуска хочу показать. И снова - огромное СПАСИБО Алле!!! Песня из ее другого выпускного диска - *"Золотое детство"*. 
Выпускной у нас был морской тематики. На кораблике детства мы отправились в плавание от причала "Детский сад" к пристани "Школа". И как нельзя лучше вписывалась в эту историю песня *"Кораблик детства"*! 

Мы объединили пение ребят и "финальный проход", идею которого я тоже в свое время подсмотрела у Аллы вот здесь https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4344961





Снова и снова - *СПАСИБО* за песню!!!

----------


## linker_59

Алла Анатольевна. Получила сегодня ваш выпускной сборник "Золотое детство". Огромное вам спасибо. Теперь и наши дети будут петь ваши песни. Мира вам и добра.

----------


## aichka

> Аллочка, влюбилась в вашу песню, которая вдохновила меня на такой танец. Огромная благодарность от меня за ваши прекрасные творения! Творческих вам успехов!!!


Галечка, огромное спасибо за то, что берете мои песни в свой репертуар! так приятно смотреть на ваш танец и восхищаться вашими детками и вашим талантом! СПАСИБО!!! :Tender:

----------


## aichka

> Прощальная "Песня воспитателей" из диска "Дом детства" дважды звучала в стенах нашего детского сада.





> И как нельзя лучше вписывалась в эту историю песня "Кораблик детства"!


Ирочка, как же мне приятно, что мои песни поются в разных детских садах многих городов!  Как замечательно видеть, что дети поют с удовольствием, что эти песни им нравятся! Спасибо тебе большущее! Необыкновенно трогательно! :Tender:

----------


## Цветусик

> Галечка, огромное спасибо за то, что берете мои песни в свой репертуар! так приятно смотреть на ваш танец и восхищаться вашими детками и вашим талантом! СПАСИБО!!!


Золотой человечек наша Алла Анатольевна!!!Спасибо за изумительные изюминки дошкольного детства!!!!

----------


## aichka

Мне очень и очень приятно, что мои песни звучат во многих детских садах нашей необъятной страны, многие музыкальные руководители присылают мне видео своих ребяток- за что я так им благодарна!

*СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!* :Ok: 

*Эта песня "Расставание" из диска "Прощаемся мы с детским садом"* стала очень популярной в дошкольном мире, её поют, ставят танцы, делают финальным номером выпускного бала.

Вот так эту песню увидела *музыкальный руководитель Галина Богданова детский сад "Тополек" г. Минусинск* 





А так *Галечка Максюта*, её танец очень многие копируют в инете, значит- нравится :Tender:

----------


## aichka

Огромное спасибо *Ирочке Бариновой г. Пенза* за использование моей песни* "Кораблик Детства"* *из диска "Золотое Детство"*




А вот так эту песню увидела *Елена Смирнова из  г.Шахунья Нижегородская область*

----------


## aichka

*"Вальс с педагогами"*
*
песня из диска "Золотое Детство"

исполняют воспитанники музыкального руководителя Смирновой Е.Ю.

МБДОУ№5 "Теремок" г. Шахунья Нижегородской области*

----------


## Татьяна Никандрова

А нас с воспитателями поразила песня из диска "Золотое детство"- "Три ангела хранителя детей"...Вот эта песня...каждое слово-прямо в душу, каждая нотка- от сердца...Воспитатели не удержались...глаза наполнялись слезами и на репетициях, и на празднике, уже и с девочками ..но..такая светлая "нотка", немного с грустинкой, очень уместна на выпускном. Пока не могу предоставить видео, операторы еще не обработали . Если получится- я попробую вам показать. Аллочка, примите и от меня, и от моих воспитателей благодарность именно за эту песню. Неоднократно от них я слышала: "Какая песня!!! Какая песня, прям до слез!!!"

----------


## Татьяна Никандрова

Так получилось, что мы на этом выпускном пели только две песни из диска "Золотое детство", вторая - "Спасибо всем!" Ой, мне так понравилось, что вместо обычных стихов, для каждого сотрудника-длинно и затянуто мы одной веселой песней отблагодарили ВСЕХ!!!! И финал у нас получился не долгий и грустно-прощальный, а веселый и позитивный!!! Остальные песни чудесные, все проиграла, напела, прослушала, мысленно продумала, как они будут выглядеть у меня, примерила и отложила к следующему выпуску!!! Потому, что есть другие сборники Аллы, еще не один праздник у меня, уже сколько лет, не обходится без ваших песен!!! Благодарю, вас, снова и снова, за ваше творчество!!!

----------


## aichka

Огромное спасибо, Танечка! Необыкновенно приятно! Так радостно,что мои песни нравятся вам, вашим воспитателям, детям!

"Три ангела-хранителя"- не каждым воспитателям споешь.. но есть такие чудесные воспитатели- настоящие педагоги и настоящие вторые мамы- вот им и хотела я посвятить эту песню, чтобы выделить их особо! 

И мою задумку по поводу песни "Спасибо всем" вы, Танечка, уловили точно - я столько слышала мнений, что не хочется заканчивать праздник слезами, а хочется позитива и доброй улыбки, не тягомотных слов благодарности  - вот и сочинилась такая песня- на позитиве, и задумывалась она именно как замена длинных стихов в честь каждого работника, который отдавал свое сердечко детям!

У нас тоже, благодаря этой песне-  сократилась эта официальная часть утренника, что стало только плюсом!

Так что спасибо вам, Танечка, ещё раз, за добрые слова!  :Smile3:  Очень буду ждать видео!
Буду рада, если и остальные песни дисков пригодятся вам не на один год! :Tender:

----------


## Natalijam

Алла Анатольевна, хочу поблагодарить вас за ваше творчество. Покупала у вас "ВКонтакте" диск с выпускными песнями "Дом детства". Все песни потрясающе великолепные. На прошлом выпускном мои дети с удовольствием спели "Дорожка в садик" и  "Лучший садик наш". Предстоящий выпускной тоже планирую украсить вашими песнями. Авторские современные песни - они всегда как свежий глоток, как изюминка среди других уже немного поднадоевших старых песен. Простите что не сразу написала отзыв, как всегда всё руки не доходят. В этом году хочу и Новогодние праздники украсить вашими песнями. Ещё раз спасибо вам огромное!

----------


## Vitolda

Ни один праздник в нашем детском саду не обходится без песен  Аллы!  И прошлогодний выпускной - не исключение! Вот так, задорно и весело, исполнили ребята песню *"Волшебная страна детства" из диска "Прощаемся мы с детским садом"* 




Особое СПАСИБО за песню *"Спасибо всем!" из диска "Золотое детство"*!!! Во-первых, она помогает избегать нудных длинных перекличек с благодарностью для сотрудников детского сада, позволяет сделать это одной общей песней! А во-вторых, делает эту благодарность яркой и радостной!




Никогда не перестану говорить: *"Спасибо за песни!!!!!"*

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, большущее спасибо за то, что берешь мои песни в свой репертуар, за то, что они звучат в исполнении твоих выпускников! Спасибо - за пение, за эмоциональность и выразительность! Приятно очень-очень! :Tender:  
Всегда радуюсь, когда слышу свои песни в исполнении детей из других городов- значит, нравятся песни, значит, не зря они появляются и живут!
Спасибо твоим ребяткам за красивое исполнение и, конечно, тебе, за выбор песен! :Yahoo:

----------


## Vitolda

Танец с малышами *"Дай мне ручку, малыш!"* из диска * "Золотое детство"*  получился у нас с выпускниками прошлым маем скорее песней, чем танцем. Ребята любили эту песню, очень трепетно к ней относились!




*Снова и снова - СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНЮ!!!*

----------


## Vitolda

И еще две песни из диска * "Золотое детство"* прозвучали год назад на нашем выпускном. Обе стали премьерой. Обе исполнили дети вместе со взрослыми.

Песня *"Воспитателей глаза"* была исполнена вместе с родителями. И дети и взрослые с ее помощью смогли выразить свою нежность, любовь к воспитателям, которые стали родными за прошедшие в саду годы.




А песню *"Не забывай"* пели выпускники вместе с педагогами детского сада. Прощались и обещали друг другу встречи!




Снова и снова, и не последний раз - *СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНИ*!!!!

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, как же замечательно! Нежно, душевно, с таким трогательным чувством нежности! СПАСИБО!
И дети, и воспитатели, и родители спели прекрасно!
Получилось замечательное и трогательное прощание - такое искреннее и доброе!
СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ! ЧУДЕСНО!

----------


## Ольга43

Дорогая Алла! Очень благодарна Вам за творчество! часть использую Ваши песни, очень рада! еще раз благодарю!

----------


## Ольга43

Уважаемая Ала Анатольевна! хочу Вас поблагодарить за Ваше творчество! часто использую Ваши песенки, практически на всех мероприятиях. С благодарностью и уважением отношусь к таким интересным и грамотным людям!

----------


## ТаняТанечка

Алла Анатольевна, большое спасибо за ваше творчество! В своей работа использую вашу музыку и ваши идеи!!!

----------


## MuzNeko

Большое спасибо за диски! Обязательно возьму в коллекцию

----------

aichka (07.06.2021)

----------


## aichka

* Песни  из диска "Золотое Детство"*

*"Воспитателей глаза"*

----------


## aichka

*"Песня сотрудников с выпускниками "Не забывай"*

----------


## aichka

*Песни из диска "Первый бал выпускной"*

*"Вход с цветами на выпускной"*

----------


## aichka

*"Первый вальс"*

----------


## aichka

*"Любимый садик"*

----------


## aichka

*"Как же так?"*

----------


## aichka

*"Танец выпускников с малышами и игрушками"*

----------


## aichka

*"Поздравление малышей"*

----------

